# Bottle feeding alpaca cria



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

We have had to start bottle feeding an unexpected cria. Moms milk never came in, so I've been feeding him goats milk and goat colostrum per our breeders instruction. He's been doing pretty good for the past 2 days (he was born on Thursday afternoon), but I noticed he's been having some runny poop. It's a light brown color, liquidy in texture. I have some plain yogurt I can give him, but I wasn't sure if that would make it better or worse. I have no idea what I'm doing, and I just want to make sure this little guy makes it. Is this kind of poop normal, or should I call the vet?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think some yogurt or buttermilk mixed in would be good...but then I know nothing about alpacas . I do know that he's about the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use buttermilk. How much are you feeding per bottle and how much does he weigh?


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I've been adding some plain yogurt to his milk. He drinks about 2-4 oz every hour. As of Friday, he weighs 12 lbs. he hasn't pooped yet today, which is troublesome. Also he's been grinding his teeth (or at least that's what it sounds like). I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too much milk. They need small frequent feedings but can't drink the amount goats drink. 

He is pretty small for a cria. I wouldn't feed more than 2 ounces every 2 hours. His rumen needs time to digest in between. His stomach needs a break. You may have to do an enema.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Ok, we're cutting back his milk intake, and he's had mostly liquid poo all afternoon. I'm going to call the vet in the morning and have him checked out again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet it is the milk. Good to see the vet. You will probably need to do pepto but ask vet if there is a worry for ecoli.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Could I add a little bit of pepto to his milk? I was going to add some Gatorade or something to hydrate him a little more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't put either in the bottle. Either feed the Gatorade or milk. Not both in 1 bottle. Give the pepto separately.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Ok. He's been throwing a temper tantrum when I don't feed him every hour, trying the nurse on literally anything he can find. Will he get over it once he gets used to the new schedule?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes he will. Having a rotting stomach because the extra milk is in a chamber that can't process it is much worse.

Do you have an alpaca that will mother him? Will his mom mother him even though she doesn't have milk? It is better if they can be with other alpacas. Especially males can be a problem if they are too attached to people. Do a search on berserk male syndrome.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

His mom wants nothing to do with him, and she's the only one who's had a cria in a while. I've read up on BMS, and it is troubling. We will likely geld him when he's old enough, but we we will slowly begin introducing him to his herd slowly.
If I give him pepto, how much should I give him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give him like 3cc.

Would any of them be friendly with him? If there is any way you can get him in with another alpaca and then you strictly be milk, that would be better.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

He spends a good bit of his day in with our girls. Mom still wants nothing to do with him. I gave him maybe 2ccs of pepto, and he's been constipated since. I talked to the vet, and they said to wait it out, since he might be too small for an enema (which I wouldn't even know how to do that anyways). He's been behaving normally, eating normally, and is very active. He pees a lot. Like way more than I thought possible. I don't want to wait to long if he's this constipated. I read online that a small amount of Karo Syrup might help. I was thinking either that or maybe olive oil? The vet gave me some hydration liquid to give him every other hour, and he eats about 3 oz every 2 hours. He was only getting 2, but he wasn't gaining any weight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soapy water enema is fine to do. Put about 8cc water and 2cc liquid soap in a syringe with no needle. Insert in rectum and slowly push plunger.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I think a "snot-sucker", like they use for newborns (usually blue, bulb-type thingy, aka "ear syringe") works best for giving enemas. It's easy to lube up, & can be inserted past the sphincter.... And holds a good amount of liquid, but not too much. 
I've had good luck finding them at the dollar store. They have them in the baby-care aisle at Walmart, and drug stores too (but they cost more...)

Most of them are made of silicone now, too.... So they hold up to "oil and water" enemas..... 
They also clean easily and can be boiled to really make sure they're sanitary. (But now that I've been finding them for a buck, I toss them after the "crisis" has passed...)

I actually prefer them for doing any sort of gentle irrigation....

Don't be afraid of the enema.... You can't really mess it up.... Go slowly, lots of lube, squirt gently, and before you know it, you'll both be relieved.... 
:stars:


----------

